# self train muay thai



## superbro (Jan 14, 2007)

first of all this is my first post, hi.
well is this possible(there is no muay thai where i live)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

No to really learn any art you need to practice with an instructor who can teach you what to do and what not to do.  Keep looking or possibly attend some seminars where you can get some training.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree with Brain,you need to have a certified instructor(or someone with equl experience) to teach you Muay Thai.If you by books or DVDs to try to teach your self the art,you will learn some of the arts but you will not be able to grasp the small points.Some small points might not seem important(like hip rotation and keeping your face guarded while throwing kicks),but in a fight keeping your hands up will stop a potental knockout.

Books and DVDs are best used as a reference guide.

Where do you live?Are there any Muay Thai gyms around?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 14, 2007)

First, welcome to the group.
Second, self training is a very bad idea.
Where do you live?  There may be someone here who knows of a teacher that is not listed in wherever you looked.  Also, you may could build a workout group in your area and find someone that way.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

First welcome to Martial Talk land and maybe you should take a minute and introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet section.
Now on to your question sure you can teach yourself anything the only problem with MA is you need feedback if what you are doing is correct and persice the way it was intended to be, so for that reason it is always better to have a instructor helping with all those techniques.


----------



## oddball (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, if you can't find a muay thai place, you could always take generic boxing if you want to learn hands? Not quite the best answer, but sometimes something is better than nothing? Or there might be a generic kickboxing place nearby - you could learn that, then later in life when you have the chance the transition will be easier?


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I have to agree with everyone else.  Self-training is a bad idea.  It can lead to bad habits.  You definitely need someone with experience to help you out.  Where do you live?  If you PM me with your info, I will see if I can help you find a gym.


----------



## superbro (Jan 15, 2007)

i live in ireland then kerry


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Superbro.  I found some info for ya.  Hopefully you will be able to train at one of these.   www.badcompany.co.uk/links.asp 
www.bridgestonemuaythai.com www.muaythaiireland.com www.prokick.com 

Also found this info:  Cork Thai Boxing Club, Contact: David (085)-7209085    Galway, Seama Academy, Tuam Rd. Galway, Contact:  Dave (091)-7766868 or (087)-6715549    Wexford Muay Thai, Wexford Town, Contact:  Tony (086)-3604205

Ireland Thai & Kickboxing Association, 9 Woodbine Ave., Ardmoore, Kilkenny  Attn:  Tom Foley

I don't know how far these gyms are from you but maybe you can train at one of these places on the weekends or attend some seminars.  I hope this helps you in your muay thai quest.


----------



## superbro (Jan 16, 2007)

meh, cant do that^ thanks any way
well theres kick boxing where i live i think i,ll do it and do muay thai  in the furture


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry those won't work for you.  If you can train in kickboxing that would be a good start.  I started in kickboxing first until I could find a muay thai gym close by.  Good luck with your quest and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

